# 2010 MacBook Air 11" - remove a keyboard key?



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 2, 2011)

Fryke, I'm looking at you here... heh... you're the only one I know with an identical MacBook!

Does anyone know how to remove a key from a 2010 MacBook Air 11"?  Is it a simple matter of "popping" the key off like with a regular desktop keyboard?

I've got a sticky left Shift key that is bugging the hell out of me.  Before I go and ruin this fine machine, I wanted to tap into the hive mind to see if anyone knows anything about this.

Google searches turn up... not much.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 2, 2011)

They are not any more difficult than any other Apple laptop key caps I've pried off of our old keyboards to replace for customers machines. As usual, just be careful with the underlying plastic holder pieces. Just takes patience and caution. Having a good, sharp spudger helps also.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info.  Wasn't sure whether the keys were still the old-fashioned style that pop off or were something different due to the height difference.

Mucho appreciated -- kind of funny, I got fed up with the key and mashed it pretty hard, and now it's working properly without sticking.  I'll keep this in mind for when it inevitably starts sticking again.


----------



## djackmac (Aug 2, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Mucho appreciated -- kind of funny, I got fed up with the key and mashed it pretty hard, and now it's working properly without sticking.  I'll keep this in mind for when it inevitably starts sticking again.



Maybe freed up something that might have snuck underneath the keycap making it stick. Glad it worked out.


----------

